# Ada 60p lighting options



## Josh Harrington (21 Oct 2013)

Hi

Been hiding in the shadows for a while but finally decided to sign up to this useful forum. Afraid my first post is a question...

MTS has kicked in again and ordered another tank, this time an ADA 60p (60x30x36cm) so I've been researching lighting options for it. 

I've looked in MH but this tank will be in the bedroom so I don't really want the heat they give of, plus the running costs.

All my tanks so far have been powered by t5's so that's my first viable option, a 2x24w t5 setup for the tank. But ideally I'd like to use LED's as I do think they're the future for aquarium lighting. 

So I've looked into them but most successful cases I've seen have been from America so the Finnex units and similar they use aren't available in the UK. 

From what I've read the fluval aqua life LED seems pretty low light, I intend to carpet this tank probably with HC or similar so this light won't be sufficient.

I've come across the grobeam 600's and the classica LED over tank luminaire but know little about them. 

So I'm wondering what other people would do in my situation?

Any help would be great.

Thanks
Josh


----------



## RossMartin (21 Oct 2013)

I think a lot of people including George Farmer and Ian Holditch are using TMC tiles with a controller. This is what I have done on my Ada 75p and it seems perfect for the job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Josh Harrington (21 Oct 2013)

RossMartin said:


> I think a lot of people including George Farmer and Ian Holditch are using TMC tiles with a controller. This is what I have done on my Ada 75p and it seems perfect for the job!



Hmm that's interesting I did look at those but thought it would be difficult to get an even spread in a 60cm tank.

How many do you have over the 75p? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RossMartin (21 Oct 2013)

I have one 1500 TMC tile over mine and the spread just about reaches the corners. I have mine running at 35% as I have it attached using MountaRays.

A controller is a must in my opinion!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Sean J (21 Oct 2013)

The ADA Aquasky 602 LED is fantastic. I have one over the 60P and it's brilliant. I can grow any plant I want under there. Works like a bomb. Initially it's pricey though. Not sure what the cost of one will be in the UK, or compared to the TMC, but the results are brilliant.


----------



## Josh Harrington (21 Oct 2013)

Sean J said:


> The ADA Aquasky 602 LED is fantastic. I have one over the 60P and it's brilliant. I can grow any plant I want under there. Works like a bomb. Initially it's pricey though. Not sure what the cost of one will be in the UK, or compared to the TMC, but the results are brilliant.



I'd love one but couldn't find a way to buy one here in the UK. They do look awesome though, very jealous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Oct 2013)

Josh Harrington said:


> I'd love one but couldn't find a way to buy one here in the UK. They do look awesome though, very jealous!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



There's a US seller on Ebay


----------



## sa80mark (21 Oct 2013)

Theres a few shops in germany that sell them and I might be wrong but I believe they are only available in 110volt so you would also need a transformer to power one in the uk


----------



## Eboeagles (21 Oct 2013)

The ADA 602 does look good and Im considering if I can get my hands on one, but if moneys no object I think the Elos lights look amazing:

E lite3 > Illuminazione > ELOS

3L or 3S

I have an UP _PRO_-_Z LED _which does the job and doesnt look too bad, but lusting after the ADA or Elos.


----------



## tubamanandy (21 Oct 2013)

What about the excellent 30W Arcadia Eco-Aqua LED ?


----------



## Josh Harrington (21 Oct 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Theres a few shops in germany that sell them and I might be wrong but I believe they are only available in 110volt so you would also need a transformer to power one in the uk



Hmm ok will check them out but not to keen on that idea...

So let's assume the TMC tiles are a good route, which model and how many would be suitable to have over the 60p for an even spread? Would definitely get a controller, sounds like it's needed.

About to have a search through some journals etc and check them out in more detail as haven't really looked into them before.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Josh Harrington (21 Oct 2013)

tubamanandy said:


> What about the excellent 30W Arcadia Eco-Aqua LED ?



True, didn't think about just getting two of those 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## sa80mark (21 Oct 2013)

If it were me I would go for 2 grobeam 600 with controller these will give good spread and offer more than enough light


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Oct 2013)

Eboeagles said:


> The ADA 602 does look good and Im considering if I can get my hands on one, but if moneys no object I think the Elos lights look amazing:
> 
> E lite3 > Illuminazione > ELOS
> 
> ...


 
Have you any information on people who have the ELOS E-lite3L  Eboeagles? They look very interesting. Im currently after an LED unit and this could fit the bill.


----------



## Josh Harrington (21 Oct 2013)

sa80mark said:


> If it were me I would go for 2 grobeam 600 with controller these will give good spread and offer more than enough light



I found an aquaray PDF that shows 3 grobeam 500's over a 60cm tank. So assume the 600 being brighter 2 will be enough. 

Can get a twin pack and controller for under £200. Definitely seems like the best LED option so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## sa80mark (21 Oct 2013)

The 600 are said to be brighter yes, there is a member on here (I cant remember who  ) ran 2 500's on a similar size tank if I remember right and they were far to bright so yes 2 600's will be more than enough


----------



## Sean J (22 Oct 2013)

Hang on... the Aquasky is multi voltage compatible. I'm in South Africa and we run 240v and I use one with no issues. It's 110-220w compatible. Universal, if you want. You'll just need to change the plug on the unit or get an adaptor to plug it in.

I have never even seen a TMC in the flesh, so I cannot comment on that.

I wonder why the UK ADA agent hasn't brought in the Aquasky? It is EU compatible?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Oct 2013)

Sean J said:


> Hang on... the Aquasky is multi voltage compatible. I'm in South Africa and we run 240v and I use one with no issues. It's 110-220w compatible. Universal, if you want. You'll just need to change the plug on the unit or get an adaptor to plug it in.
> 
> I have never even seen a TMC in the flesh, so I cannot comment on that.
> 
> I wonder why the UK ADA agent hasn't brought in the Aquasky? It is EU compatible?



No, it apparently does not meet EU regulations regarding the Acrylic mounts being dangerous, with risk of the unit falling into the tank.


----------



## sa80mark (22 Oct 2013)

Oh is that what it was,  I seem to remember when tgm were sponsors there was a thread on there page about them


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Oct 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Oh is that what it was,  I seem to remember when tgm were sponsors there was a thread on there page about them



Yes mate. I recall hearing it on here.

I would look with interest at Eboeagles suggestion of the Elos'. 

The small one would suffice over a 600.


----------



## ghostsword (22 Oct 2013)

I got tmc tiles, they are really nice, cannot fault them really.  easy to setup, they look good, and are powerful.


----------



## Eboeagles (22 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Have you any information on people who have the ELOS E-lite3L Eboeagles? They look very interesting. Im currently after an LED unit and this could fit the bill.


 
Hi Nath,

The cheapest the 3L would work out is €696 + VAT! I was talking to them a while ago but thought it was just way too expensive. although still considering saving up as they do look beautiful!

You can contact them direct ELOS PR Manager <pr@elos.eu> and its actually Filipe Oliveira who will answer! I love his scapes so was a tad star struck although I couldn't get him to give me a discount!!

I've also thought about the new Geismann LED's they have them at ADC in London and they look pretty good to me, although again pretty expensive  Giesemann Lichttechnik - 

There is also this made by Jurijs:
Ohood - 38l | AquaScaping World Forum 
NEW - ASC power LED Lightning for 60cm tanks | Facebook

I have also considered having 3 of his amazing nano lights over my 60P as I love the look of them and already have an early prototype that I was using on my 30L so its sitting in the cupboard doing nothing:
Nano LED 'af' | Facebook

I think 3 positioned around the top would look pretty good but if you talk to him he can come up with other designs - he sent me another pic that was a cross between his nano leds and the aquasky. pm him on here if you're interested.


Cheers,

Phil


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Oct 2013)

Eboeagles said:


> Hi Nath,
> 
> The cheapest the 3L would work out is €696 + VAT! I was talking to them a while ago but thought it was just way too expensive. although still considering saving up as they do look beautiful!
> 
> ...



How much does that work out cat included? As I don't know if it will be uk 20% vat?

I'd have bought it at £520.


----------



## Eboeagles (22 Oct 2013)

Italian VAT is 21% apparently. worth mailing him I reckon. I think the 3s is cheaper than the 3l


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Oct 2013)

Eboeagles said:


> Italian VAT is 21% apparently. worth mailing him I reckon. I think the 3s is cheaper than the 3l



Wow really? I don't wish to pay more than £600.

Yeah it's over a 900mm so the S would be inadequate.


----------



## Josh Harrington (22 Oct 2013)

Looking at ways to mount the Grobeams... Is anyone aware of anything similar to the Mountaray that would still let me have Lilly pipes in the middle on the side of the tank? 

Mountaray brackets look quite big for 2 led strips





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Eboeagles (22 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Wow really? I don't wish to pay more than £600.
> 
> Yeah it's over a 900mm so the S would be inadequate.


 
If you work for a company that is VAT registered you could give him their VAT number and get him to invoice them c/o you and then you wont have to pay the VAT. Thats what I was going to do....


----------



## Sean J (28 Oct 2013)

Oh please. That is ludicrous! I've had mine for a year now, and it's never fallen into the tank. It's quite secure.


----------

